
How virtual pets can help us to take care of our well-being in 2020? - dmitrypyanov
https://medium.com/@dimapyanov/how-virtual-pets-can-help-us-to-take-care-of-our-well-being-in-2020-451e0dac4670
======
dmitrypyanov
I'd like to know what you think about this concept! I'm also looking for a
gaming CTO so please don't hesitate to contact me if you're interested to
learn more

